# Poison Farmhouse



## Miss Lightyear (Oct 31, 2014)

Visited this little beauty with my partner in grime Skankypants....well ok, he found it but still...
Unfortunately there's no history on this one. Bit of a shame really as its a really interesting place. Anyway, heres what we found...

























Thanks for looking!


----------



## decker (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice pics !


----------



## HughieD (Oct 31, 2014)

Lovely pix there...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thats a bonus its so clean and tidy!Cracking photos too.


----------



## Miss Lightyear (Oct 31, 2014)

I made skankypants put his pinny on and clean up ;-)


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 1, 2014)

gotta love these types of places, like the last shot especially


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 1, 2014)

I like this place, looks nice. Love that first shot!


----------



## Miss Lightyear (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think I might have a few more to add


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 1, 2014)

What, no selfie in the bath?


----------



## urban-dorset (Nov 1, 2014)

Lovely place. Thanks.


----------



## Red Mole (Nov 1, 2014)

Add more pics if you have some, these are fab!


----------



## freeclimb (Nov 2, 2014)

Excellent shots 




flyboys90 said:


> Thats a bonus its so clean and tidy!


I thought the exact same thing!

Have to ask why "Poison Farmhouse"?


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2014)

Lovely place and nice shots there Missy


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 2, 2014)

That's a lovely report
thanks for posting


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks like it was swept yesterday!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice one! Looks a lovely little place!


----------

